# GTown Surf



## mkaiser9 (Jun 23, 2008)

This morning my brother and I kayaked the surf. Got in the water at 6:30 and it was beautiful. Started slow. Then, around 8:00 am the sky started raining seagulls all around us. Shrimp were scattering everywhere. Two 10 count shrimp even jumped in my kayak. Specks were annihilating the shrimp. Some specks were even running in to my hull. Then, everything would die down. Minutes later we would see seagulls down the surf from us. We would race over to them and catch a few. Then, die down. This happened 4 or 5 more times the next 3 hours. It slowed down and we had to get home. We got off the water at 11:30. My brother caught his limit plus some dinks. I managed only 3 keepers. I lost 3 others at the kayak. It was definitely the most exciting day on the water for us! I used shrimp under cork the whole time. My brother used shrimp under cork for half the time and DOA shrimp under cork the other half.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Well Done


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice!


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

That does sound like a cool event, how far out were you?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Well done 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

sounds like yall had a great time!


----------



## TroutDaddy (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

good job!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

outstanding!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That had to be cool watching shrimp jumping and specs running into your kayak. Never heard of that before. Nice catch.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

no way you can do that by wading, you pretty much have to wait for the birds and fish move nearby where u fishing.


----------



## otsb357 (May 31, 2017)

Love it when the surf is just right!! Good Fishing


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

great report!!!


----------



## tank02 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was right there in the surf too, I had several shrimp jump into my wading net. It was a fun day in the surf for sure!


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

Those are the kind of days you will remember forever!! Congrats!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice catch. I'm hoping to catch it right pretty soon. I saw the birds hitting shrimp pretty hard last weekend but I wasn't fishing.


----------



## BigSpeck09 (May 29, 2009)

Great trip, thanks for sharing!


----------

